# Nanny/housemaid/babysiter



## zeenusman (Mar 14, 2011)

Cant a babysitter (post graduate) search for another job in sharjah, before leaving her job? What law / rule says about this?
What about searching a job?
What about visa changing requirements?
what about ban?
Plz, Plz, Plz.... help .


----------

